# Man who hacked Nintendo servers pleads guilty to charges, agrees to pay $250,000 in restitution



## SilverWah (Feb 1, 2020)

Stop it.
Get some help.


----------



## Coto (Feb 1, 2020)

wasn't this the guy who leaked stuff without other dev's permission?? namely some SDK things and ugopwn

https://gbatemp.net/threads/ugopwn-usa-flipnote-studio-dsi-sploit.479353/

Well, it seems Ninty made a favor for us all.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2020)

Talk about ruining your life.


----------



## bobmcjr (Feb 1, 2020)

The Big N finally using their army of lawyers to take down someone who deserves it for once rather than fan projects and YouTube videos. Wow.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Feb 1, 2020)

Lmfao get fucked pedo


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 1, 2020)

First time I heard about this.  
Do I have to change my password or anything? I got no email from nintendo.


----------



## Wuigi (Feb 1, 2020)

Is this the same guy who made freeShop?


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 1, 2020)

Wuigi said:


> Is this the same guy who made freeShop?



Nope, that's TheCruel.


----------



## Chary (Feb 1, 2020)

Wuigi said:


> Is this the same guy who made freeShop?


That would be theCruel, who I think was already sentenced to 20 years, a year or two ago?


----------



## Ericzander (Feb 1, 2020)

This dude ruined his life beyond belief and he was snarky about it the whole time. He was openly and notoriously bragging about what was going on.

Sometimes it pays dividends to remember that your actions have consequences and nobody is invincible. He got off lucky the first time and should have taken that opportunity to, you know, not piss off the FBI.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 1, 2020)

When he out of prison judge should make him clean nintendo hq toilets and polish Miyamotos shoes for a year


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 1, 2020)

Proof if it were needed that Ryan does not in fact Rock.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 1, 2020)

Chary said:


> That would be theCruel, who I think was already sentenced to 20 years, a year or two ago?



For developing Freeshop? Or for worse than that like with this gem (/s) of a person in this article?


----------



## Chary (Feb 1, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> For developing Freeshop? Or for worse than that like with this gem (/s) of a person in this article?


He didn't just have cp, but he hosted it, too. Freeshop was unrelated. Here, for more info.


----------



## garyopa (Feb 1, 2020)

my news version included more details:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/ryan-ro...ilty-to-hacking-into-nintendo-servers.557374/

including the released court pdf files

ones that should be running scare are those that were members of his discord group and sharing the sdk's as i bet for his little 3 years he most likely going to get, part of his plea deal was to rat out key members he knew and shared the sdk's with, etc.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 1, 2020)

Nintendo is probably satisfied with the plea etc. But the court system will slam him hard for the CP.


----------



## Essasetic (Feb 1, 2020)

Ahh, Ryanrocks. What a piece of shit. Hope he rots in prison.


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 1, 2020)

Coto said:


> wasn't this the guy who leaked stuff without other dev's permission?? namely some SDK things and ugopwn
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/ugopwn-usa-flipnote-studio-dsi-sploit.479353/
> 
> Well, it seems Ninty made a favor for us all.


I think ugopwn was someone else, not sure if I can say his name because he's banned


----------



## Joom (Feb 1, 2020)

Coto said:


> wasn't this the guy who leaked stuff without other dev's permission?? namely some SDK things and ugopwn
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/ugopwn-usa-flipnote-studio-dsi-sploit.479353/
> 
> Well, it seems Ninty made a favor for us all.


I believe he binded a RAT to the SDK leak as well. This dude is a scumbag all around.


----------



## carizard (Feb 1, 2020)

scum of the earth


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2020)

Coto said:


> wasn't this the guy who leaked stuff without other dev's permission?? namely some SDK things and ugopwn
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/ugopwn-usa-flipnote-studio-dsi-sploit.479353/
> 
> Well, it seems Ninty made a favor for us all.


i thought that pokeacer leaked that


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 1, 2020)

This guy kinda deserved it but...
Nintendo can you fucking stop suing people!?


----------



## ChibiMofo (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm just glad that this pedohacker isn't being defended here by his family, unlike the last pedohacker that got 20 years.

And frankly 20 years is not enough for those whose actions lead to the sexual abuse of children. Certainly 3 years isn't either. Hopefully the judge will ignore the plea deal and throw the book at this subhuman.

The good news is that pedos are always "popular" in prison.



darkherobrine4u said:


> This guy kinda deserved it but...
> Nintendo can you fucking stop suing people!?



Nintendo will stop suing people when people stop violating their rights. I haven't seen a single case where they were unjustified. And he didn't "kinda" deserve it. He *absolutely *deserved it.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2020)

Jesus Christ ._. 
I remember when he was around on GBAtemp and twitter, at the time he was just a kid, involved in illegal activities, but like, harmless otherwise.
Somewhat actions bring consequences.



darkherobrine4u said:


> This guy kinda deserved it but...
> Nintendo can you fucking stop suing people!?


Can't people stop being stupid and do illegal things?


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 1, 2020)

Coto said:


> wasn't this the guy who leaked stuff without other dev's permission?? namely some SDK things and ugopwn
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/ugopwn-usa-flipnote-studio-dsi-sploit.479353/
> 
> Well, it seems Ninty made a favor for us all.


No, it was PokeAcer, wasn't it?


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 1, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Can't people stop being stupid and do illegal things?



the rules are there to break them i guess?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2020)

darkherobrine4u said:


> the rules are there to break them i guess?


If you willingly break the rules, you should expect to get caught one day and pay the price *inserts surprised pikachu meme*


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2020)

Sounds like a fine subhuman piece of shit to me, glad he got everything he deserved.

Don't do the crime if you don't want to do the time, what a dumbass.


----------



## regnad (Feb 1, 2020)

How is this guy ever going to pay $250,000 to Nintendo? With his prison record and sex offender registration he'll be lucky to earn enough to feed himself when he gets out.


----------



## Something whatever (Feb 1, 2020)

big ooof. wtf


----------



## Lazyt (Feb 1, 2020)

I don’t remember Ryan Hernandez to release any NX leaks or any other leaks what so ever.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 2, 2020)

Lazyt said:


> I don’t remember Ryan Hernandez to release any NX leaks or any other leaks what so ever.



He was probably in the same mentality as Team Overfl0w who were nothing more than a bunch of cockteasing wannabes


----------



## garyopa (Feb 2, 2020)

Lazyt said:


> I don’t remember Ryan Hernandez to release any NX leaks or any other leaks what so ever.



He never released exploits publicly, but privately he shared what he stole from other developers some of whom had submitted the details to bug bounty program, which he also hacked into to get info on what was being submitted.

And via his discord server and his friends he shared all the Nintendo sdk's from the devnet and advanced beta firmwares, he phished one of the top Nintendo employee and used his login ids to make himself his own account on devnet to get download access to the sdk's and even ordered himself few devkit machines (that is the money part) as all the charges for the kits were placed onto nintendo's corp. accounts.

luckly most people cut ties with him a while ago, as most likely he been working as 'rat' for feds for a while, as he got scooped up long time ago, only now they tieing up loose ends as he most likely no longer useful to them to keep around feeding them info.


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 2, 2020)

Just because the fuck pleas guilty does not mean he should be given a lesser prison sentence. When he was a minor he should have been tossed in jail.


----------



## Coto (Feb 2, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> I think ugopwn was someone else, not sure if I can say his name because he's banned





98otiss said:


> i thought that pokeacer leaked that



AFAIK internally, yes. but in the link description (of the ugopwn leak link) people said ryanrocks made the leak public

not that I care anyway, IIRC ryanrocks made a lot of leaks earlier (I think some early 3DS CFW) and was pretty much blacklisted around devs

edit: ok I take that back, I think the other fail guy was giovanify or something like that. But that was like 6 years ago and whatever.


----------



## TheZander (Feb 2, 2020)

He's probably going to tell them all about gbagemp


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 2, 2020)

TheZander said:


> He's probably going to tell them all about gbagemp


what about it? lol
It's not like anything here can't be readily accessed by the public.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 2, 2020)

Since he seems good enough to get in to Nintendo's servers I wonder if the porn was to blackmail people, dunno if that's be any better in his sentencing or not though.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 2, 2020)

SexySpai said:


> Lmfao get fucked pedo


yeah cuz i am sure the FBI and Nintendo are totally above planting some CP on you to make sure they ruin your life


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 2, 2020)

TheZander said:


> He's probably going to tell them all about gbagemp


Okay, but what the hell is gbagemp?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Feb 2, 2020)

weatMod said:


> yeah cuz i am sure the FBI and Nintendo are totally above planting some CP on you make sure they ruin your life


seems a little too convenient for Nintendo that the two major hackers just happened to have CP. Remember The Cruel, developer of Freeshop?


----------



## Mark McDonut (Feb 2, 2020)

Oh wow, I remember that dude boasting way too much around here with leaked 3ds and DSi stuff. Never expected him to get himself into this much trouble though. I guess some people will do anything for attention.


----------



## Dartz150 (Feb 2, 2020)

A piece of shit that fully deserves what he got. I knew that someday this would happen. Also, is very interesting how the pedo pattern repeats with these kind of people...


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 2, 2020)

weatMod said:


> yeah cuz i am sure the FBI and Nintendo are totally above planting some CP on you make sure they ruin your life


is this memes

because it sure sounds like memes


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2020)

Wouldn't surprise me if the CP was his highschool girlfriend whom he _promised_ to delete.


----------



## Viri (Feb 2, 2020)

Ericthegreat said:


> Since he seems good enough to get in to Nintendo's servers I wonder if the porn was to blackmail people, dunno if that's be any better in his sentencing or not though.


He phished them. Imagine being in his shoes. You phished a Nintendo employee and steal their company secrets! You're unlucky enough for the FBI to find out, but the FBI are nice, and leave you off with a warning. "Stop hacking Nintendo pls, and we'll leave you alone!" What do you do in a response? You hack Nintendo even more, and download a shit ton of CP!

I'm surprised he got off with a warning, lol. He may get off easy for the Nintendo stuff, but oh boy, he's fucked when it comes to the CP. That shit will ruin your life, and rightfully so.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> A piece of shit that fully deserves what he got. I knew that someday this would happen. Also, is very interesting how the pedo pattern repeats with these kind of people...


They have a thing for unauthorized access.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 2, 2020)

Scarlet said:


> is this memes
> 
> because it sure sounds like memes


i love the "social engineering" meme when it comes to "hackers"

just admit someone found some naive idiot with piss poor OPsec working for your company
and that this is 100% YOUR FAULT


----------



## wolf-snake (Feb 2, 2020)

"illegally obtaining information from Nintendo's servers, and for possession of child pornography."


Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 2, 2020)

leaking shit? i'd rather him take down N's entire network for all the bullshit they've done protecting their ip


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Feb 2, 2020)

garyopa said:


> He never released exploits publicly, but privately he shared what he stole from other developers some of whom had submitted the details to bug bounty program, which he also hacked into to get info on what was being submitted.
> 
> And via his discord server and his friends he shared all the Nintendo sdk's from the devnet and advanced beta firmwares, he phished one of the top Nintendo employee and used his login ids to make himself his own account on devnet to get download access to the sdk's and even ordered himself few devkit machines (that is the money part) as all the charges for the kits were placed onto nintendo's corp. accounts.
> 
> luckly most people cut ties with him a while ago, as most likely he been working as 'rat' for feds for a while, as he got scooped up long time ago, only now they tieing up loose ends as he most likely no longer useful to them to keep around feeding them info.


"advanced beta firmwares"?
wdym by that? The early versions of major updates that devs get (ex. `NintendoSDK Firmware for NX 6.0.0-1.0`)? or something else (like the internal git repo)?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 2, 2020)

Why does all of these guys has CP?

Makes me wonder... no really! 
Makes me wonder if the CP that was found on The_Cruel and RyanRocks... wasn't put there.

Otherwise... eww they deserve it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 2, 2020)

People who engage in that filth (not the hacking, but the other shit), and produce that, can both rot in prison for all I care.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 2, 2020)

the hacking i get but the CHILD PORN for a 21 year old... what  a fucking pervert.


----------



## piratesephiroth (Feb 2, 2020)

Ericthegreat said:


> Since he seems good enough to get in to Nintendo's servers I wonder if the porn was to blackmail people, dunno if that's be any better in his sentencing or not though.


Nah, he didn't hack anything. I'm pretty sure he just used a script to brute force it and harvest all available files in the download server, because they're named numerically.
After the leaks Nintendo locked down the files better.


----------



## zoogie (Feb 2, 2020)

Knowing Ryan, he'll probably go right back to what he was doing in 3 - 20 years, or whenever they turn him loose again.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Feb 2, 2020)

zoogie said:


> Knowing Ryan, he'll probably go right back to what he was doing in 3 - 20 years, or whenever they turn him loose again.


Then get arrested for another 20 years a week later


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Feb 2, 2020)

I wonder how would Nintendo prison look like?


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 2, 2020)

weatMod said:


> yeah cuz i am sure the FBI and Nintendo are totally above planting some CP on you to make sure they ruin your life


What do they stand to gain from this though? Besides, restitution payment is already big enough to ruin his life, seems arbitrary to just add CP charge on top of it "for the kicks".


----------



## Viri (Feb 2, 2020)

weatMod said:


> yeah cuz i am sure the FBI and Nintendo are totally above planting some CP on you to make sure they ruin your life


Or, maybe they both were just creeps? The FBI seemed surprising lax to let him go the first time he was caught, which is shocking.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Feb 2, 2020)

CP again?
Fuck, this is cruel all over again.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2020)

IIRC, that was the same jerk who decided to throw a bunch of transphobic comments at me.  I could be mixing him up with someone else though.
Either way, glad he's behind bars now.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Feb 2, 2020)

Well, he asked for it, really. He made his presence known by accessing the servers directly. Big mistake.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 2, 2020)

Eh...


----------



## carizard (Feb 2, 2020)

darkherobrine4u said:


> This guy kinda deserved it but...
> Nintendo can you fucking stop suing people!?



Can people stop using phishing attacks and hacking into nintendo and threatening to leak  massive amounts of data



the_randomizer said:


> He was probably in the same mentality as Team Overfl0w who were nothing more than a bunch of cockteasing wannabes



Failoverflow tease a lot more than they release but they do release stuff sometimes


----------



## Phenj (Feb 2, 2020)

lol the guy that tried to steal zelda at E3


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 2, 2020)

he better be more worried about possessing child pornography than hacking nintendo


----------



## Bimmel (Feb 2, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> When he out of prison judge should make him clean nintendo hq toilets and polish Miyamotos shoes for a year


Yes, being a Pikmin sure will teach him a lesson!


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Feb 2, 2020)

Whoops


----------



## Cubuss (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 2, 2020)

Bimmel said:


> Yes, being a Pikmin sure will teach him a lesson!


If it was my way he'd be fkin executed


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Feb 2, 2020)

Fuck Ryan.

Hope that the judge gives him the maximum sentence for both.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DANTENDO said:


> If it was my way he'd be fkin executed


Pretty sure the death penalty in the US only exists for murder.


----------



## Essasetic (Feb 2, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Pretty sure the death penalty in the US only exists for murder.


Even then, it's only in certain states. Washington (which I assume is where the charges were filed) abolished the death penalty in 1975.


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 2, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> I wonder how would Nintendo prison look like?


It has Captain Falcon, he's in for 30 years, I'm sure you'll never guess what he did wrong...


----------



## Joom (Feb 2, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Pretty sure the death penalty in the US only exists for murder.


And even there it's not a deterrent. I've never believed in the death penalty because it doesn't allow rehabilitation for most. As much as I dislike this little turdball, he's gonna be on the inside for a very long time, so here's hoping he reforms. Maybe being taken advantage of by someone more powerful than he is will grant him empathy toward the victimhood of the unwilling that he facilitated.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Feb 2, 2020)

I guess she should've been behind 7 proxies.


----------



## GbaNober (Feb 2, 2020)

Lolicon Arrested.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 2, 2020)

How do we really know the FBI didn't plant the CP to make it seem like a bigger bust? A federal agent got caught sniffing a 3 year old's panties, it wouldn't shock me too much anymore.


----------



## TankedThomas (Feb 2, 2020)

Wouldn't be surprised if the CP was just 2D stuff, given how ridiculous the laws have become.

Regardless, though he obviously deserved to get slapped down for hacking, especially after a warning from the FBI (I doubt most people get a warning, though I suppose it's different because he was underage at the time), it seems pretty ridiculous that possession of that pornographic content could get him 20 years and having to register as a sex offender (basically ruins your life) but hacking is only 5 years. 
The former doesn't hurt anyone (just viewing, not making and distributing or even buying - the latter is obviously hurting/encouraging people), like it or not, but the former is affecting other people. Plus so many cases often seem to have "also they had CP" tacked on the end. Sometimes it seems too convenient, but it's not like we'll ever know for sure, so I guess we just have to take the court's word for it.

It just seems like another one of those punishments that's disproportionate to the crime. If he was a child rapist who was making his own content? Yeah, 20 years sounds like a good minimum.

Anyway, he clearly deserves punishment. Just not so sure that the non-hacking charge is entirely fair for multiple reasons. The hacking one? Yeah, fuck him.
Sounds like a dumbass hacker if he didn't have encryption and failsafes to prevent being caught, though.


----------



## Joom (Feb 2, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> How do we really know the FBI didn't plant the CP to make it seem like a bigger bust? A federal agent got caught sniffing a 3 year old's panties, it wouldn't shock me too much anymore.


Could have happened. They let him go the first time because they probably recognized that he wasn't a real hacker, but could act as a useful idiot thanks to his big ego. That just screams "informant" to me. So, he ran out his usefulness, and the FBI now wants to make sure he just gets buried in the legal system.


TCJJ said:


> The hacking one? Yeah, fuck him.
> Sounds like a dumbass hacker if he didn't have encryption and failsafes to prevent being caught, though.


He was a script kiddy at best. Also, sex crimes and technology crimes are treated much differently for obvious reasons. Sure, Nintendo was "hurt" here, but not in the same way that sex victims are. 5 years is a common sentence for many crimes in the US; from drugs to not paying your taxes. They weigh the actual damage of the crime. The reason why people tend to go away for longer for these lesser crimes, though, is because they commit several of them at once. Not to mention, he has to pay $250k to Nintendo. So there's that, too.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 2, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> How do we really know the FBI didn't plant the CP to make it seem like a bigger bust? A federal agent got caught sniffing a 3 year old's panties, it wouldn't shock me too much anymore.



But why though?  What makes this case so special that they should needlessly tack on some pedo charges here?  Isn't it more possible that this douche just also happens to be a pedo creep?  People can have multiple aspects to how they are, including being some sort of hacker and being a pedo at the same time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 2, 2020)

carizard said:


> Can people stop using phishing attacks and hacking into nintendo and threatening to leak  massive amounts of data
> 
> 
> 
> Failoverflow tease a lot more than they release but they do release stuff sometimes



I don't exactly have a lot of faith in them since the Wii U era


----------



## Joom (Feb 2, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> But why though?  What makes this case so special that they should needlessly tack on some pedo charges here?  Isn't it more possible that this douche just also happens to be a pedo creep?  People can have multiple aspects to how they are, including being some sort of hacker and being a pedo at the same time.


See, the thing with script kiddies is that they weasel their way into circles with bigger fish. The FBI could have thought that he'd lead them to a nice payday since he managed to phish someone important, but probably didn't act alone. Now that he isn't useful, might as well ruin his life to the fullest extent just to do away with him like he's garbage. After Epstein, is any of this not plausible? I mean, according to other articles I've read, he had it in a folder on his desktop named "Bad Stuff". That amount of carelessness comes off as really convenient.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 2, 2020)

Joom said:


> See, the thing with script kiddies is that they weasel their way into circles with bigger fish. The FBI could have thought that he'd lead them to a nice payday since he managed to phish someone important, but probably didn't act alone. Now that he isn't useful, might as well ruin his life to the fullest extent just to do away with him like he's garbage. After Epstein, is any of this not plausible?



I just don't understand the mentality that there has to be a conspiracy here, and that things can't just be what they are at face value in this situation.  If I saw any indication that some sort of conspiracy has taken place here, I'd be at least intrigued and consider the possibility of said conspiracy.  But in this case, all I'm hearing is, "This COULD have happened this way and they're not telling us that, so let's assume that's how it is."


----------



## Joom (Feb 2, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> I just don't understand the mentality that there has to be a conspiracy here, and that things can't just be what they are at face value in this situation.  If I saw any indication that some sort of conspiracy has taken place here, I'd be at least intrigued and consider the possibility of said conspiracy.  But in this case, all I'm hearing is, "This COULD have happened this way and they're not telling us that, so let's assume that's how it is."


The only reason I'm speculating these things is because it's incredibly suspicious that he was just given a slap on the wrist for a felony. I made this point in another post above. As someone that's been heavily involved in the malware and underground infosec scene for quite a long while, it's not the first time I've seen the FBI use a loudmouth as their rat.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 2, 2020)

Joom said:


> The only reason I'm speculating these things is because it's incredibly suspicious that he was just given a slap on the wrist for a felony. I made this point in another post above.



3 years for having a folder of CP seems pretty typical honestly.


----------



## Joom (Feb 2, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> 3 years for having a folder of CP seems pretty typical honestly.


He's getting 20 years for that (possibly more if the judge bases the sentence on the individual images). The slap on the wrist I'm referring to is the fact that the FBI already confronted him once on Nintendo's behalf, and he promised to be a good boy. Also, read my edit. He frequented places like HackForums, which is a known honeypot for law enforcement because it's nothing but kids wanting to be 1337 h3krs.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 2, 2020)

Joom said:


> He's getting 20 years for that (possibly more if the judge bases the sentence on the individual images). The slap on the wrist I'm referring to is the fact that the FBI already confronted him once on Nintendo's behalf, and he promised to be a good boy. Also, read my edit. He frequented places like HackForums, which is a known honeypot for law enforcement because it's nothing but kids wanting to be 1337 h3krs.



20 years is the max he could serve, but the lawyers involved with the case have recommended a sentence of 3 years, though this could be altered by the judge at the time of sentencing, which will take place on April 21, 2020. 

Regardless, none of that really indicates to me conspiracy.  Seems more like a dude that did stuff he shouldn't do over and over thinking he was so smart that he'd never get caught.


----------



## Joom (Feb 2, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Seems more like a dude that did stuff he shouldn't do over and over thinking he was so smart that he'd never get caught.


The perfect patsy, heh. I know this kind of conspiracy is really out there in the video game world, but in blackhat, not so much.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 2, 2020)

Joom said:


> The perfect patsy, heh.



Or that's just legit how it is...


----------



## Joom (Feb 2, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Or that's just legit how it is...


I mean sure. But like I said, this isn't the first case of this happening.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 2, 2020)

Joom said:


> I mean sure. But like I said, this isn't the first case of this happening.



I guess, but it's not like this scene is pure and this is completely impossible.  Look no further than TheCruel for that.  He's proof that this very thing happens and isn't unheard of at all.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 2, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> I just don't understand the mentality that there has to be a conspiracy here, and that things can't just be what they are at face value in this situation.  If I saw any indication that some sort of conspiracy has taken place here, I'd be at least intrigued and consider the possibility of said conspiracy.  But in this case, all I'm hearing is, "This COULD have happened this way and they're not telling us that, so let's assume that's how it is."


Well, it is kind of convenient that two people who crossed Nintendo just happened to be found with CP. It's somewhat common in the US for law enforcement at all levels to plant evidence. Maybe they wanted to look like heroes who caught a hacker pedophile who took on one of the biggest companies in the world.  Another theory is that they were pinning their own crimes on some script kiddy nobody. In my eyes, the actual most logical series of events is that the "CP" in question is closer to what they call "jailbait". He wasn't old enough to be tried as an adult just a few years ago. He could have had lewd images of girls around his age, and if just one was 17 or younger, they can hit with the child porn charge.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 2, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> Well, it is kind of convenient that two people who crossed Nintendo just happened to be found with CP. It's somewhat common in the US for law enforcement at all levels to plant evidence. Maybe they wanted to look like heroes who caught a hacker pedophile who took on one of the biggest companies in the world.  Another theory is that they were pinning their own crimes on some script kiddy nobody. In my eyes, the actual most logical series of events is that the "CP" in question is closer to what they call "jailbait". He wasn't old enough to be tried as an adult just a few years ago. He could have had lewd images of girls around his age, and if just one was 17 or younger, they can hit with the child porn charge.



Wait, so you think TheCruel was set up too?  I recommend you do some research on that guy before you start defending him.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 2, 2020)

My question is, with civil lawsuits like this, how does one even pay 200K?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 2, 2020)

Mind the tinfoil hat, but I'm starting to believe that the FBI plants CP whenever they want to put a harmful hacker in jail.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 2, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Mind the tinfoil hat, but I'm starting to believe that the FBI plants CP whenever they want to put a harmful hacker in jail.



And I thought I was cynical


----------



## guisadop (Feb 2, 2020)

man, american laws are really messed up. 5 years for hacking and stealing private information, but 20 years for possessing/viewing some pictures?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> Well, it is kind of convenient that two people who crossed Nintendo just happened to be found with CP. It's somewhat common in the US for law enforcement at all levels to plant evidence. Maybe they wanted to look like heroes who caught a hacker pedophile who took on one of the biggest companies in the world.  Another theory is that they were pinning their own crimes on some script kiddy nobody. In my eyes, the actual most logical series of events is that the "CP" in question is closer to what they call "jailbait". He wasn't old enough to be tried as an adult just a few years ago. He could have had lewd images of girls around his age, and if just one was 17 or younger, they can hit with the child porn charge.


Lol, TheCruel was convicted of possessing CP years before he got involved with the scene and was caught the first time because he was posting on a public forum. This was in his criminal record and part of the second court case, which existed before he was part of the scene.
As for the idea of the FBI planting CP, your actual conspiracy makes no sense. There's no gain for them planting CP on his computer and really isn't backed up by any previous busts from the FBI. Looking up how many hackers were caught with child porn really only brought up 2 cases, this one and another one from 2017, including TheCruel, that only makes like 3 cases. This isn't that widespread an issue compared to the number of hackers caught without CP.


guisadop said:


> man, american laws are really messed up. 5 years for hacking and stealing private information, but 20 years for possessing/viewing some pictures?


Imagine dismissing an act of carrying CP as "some pictures," then thinking American law is what's messed up.


----------



## carizard (Feb 2, 2020)

guisadop said:


> man, american laws are really messed up. 5 years for hacking and stealing private information, but 20 years for possessing/viewing some pictures?



Child porn not any old pictures


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 2, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> As for the idea of the FBI planting CP, your actual conspiracy makes no sense.


You have to entertain the idea, otherwise its no fun to wear a tinfoil hat. 


Lilith Valentine said:


> Imagine dismissing an act of carrying CP as "some pictures," then thinking American law is what's messed up.


Totally agree with this, even if I might sound tactless due to my comment just above.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> You have to entertain the idea, otherwise its no fun to wear a tinfoil hat.
> 
> Totally agree with this, even if I might sound tactless due to my comment just above.


I am a succubus, your human need to wear a tinfoil hat is complicated by the fact that I have horns. As such, I can't wear a tinfoil hat. Also, I am just grumpy because I haven't gotten attention.


----------



## conradcervantes (Feb 2, 2020)

Get fucked, pederast.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2020)

Ohh... Ryan.
I was with him in a Discord server at some point, but not a "hangout" place, it sounds familiar to that _other _Pokémon related hack.

Also, child porn? We knew on the server he did shady stuff, but I was never told he was a sex offender. He would just leak SDKs once in a while and post them there, but when his door was raided by the FBI in 2019, we deleted all links and kicked him off the server.


----------



## Reecey (Feb 2, 2020)

I always knew this guy was a wrongun! He was the twat that ruined Mario Kart 8 online on the wiiu and bragged about it I’m so pleased that gbatemp banned his ass. He will now serve a higher purpose in life being his pad mates bitch!!


----------



## leon315 (Feb 2, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Can't people stop being stupid and do illegal things?


Do you know pirate are illegal too, but they mostly like won't stop pirating.


----------



## smf (Feb 2, 2020)

They confiscated his switches, one of which looks like a launch model. Someone should hire him. Like in the movie catch me if you can...

He obviously needs help.


----------



## TheZander (Feb 2, 2020)

sks316 said:


> Okay, but what the hell is gbagemp?


Lot of stuff happens people incriminate themselves on a daily basis.


----------



## Ericzander (Feb 2, 2020)

TCJJ said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if the CP was just 2D stuff, given how ridiculous the laws have become.
> 
> Regardless, though he obviously deserved to get slapped down for hacking, especially after a warning from the FBI (I doubt most people get a warning, though I suppose it's different because he was underage at the time), it seems pretty ridiculous that possession of that pornographic content could get him 20 years and having to register as a sex offender (basically ruins your life) but hacking is only 5 years.
> The former doesn't hurt anyone (just viewing, not making and distributing or even buying - the latter is obviously hurting/encouraging people), like it or not, but the former is affecting other people. Plus so many cases often seem to have "also they had CP" tacked on the end. Sometimes it seems too convenient, but it's not like we'll ever know for sure, so I guess we just have to take the court's word for it.
> ...


At first I thought this was the worst possible way anyone could justify people who look at CP until I read this:


guisadop said:


> man, american laws are really messed up. 5 years for hacking and stealing private information, but 20 years for possessing/viewing some pictures?


What the hell guys? This is disgusting and extremely disturbing logic. If you think looking at "some pictures" is a victimless crime then you need to reevaluate your thoughts because this isn't something that people should even have to argue about.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 2, 2020)

like i kept saying (If i was him minus the CP) i'd be smug and say to the lawyers "good luck squeezing money out of me" SSI cant be used to pay lawsuits i may lose it but still also if this CP is not real IE hentai/toon porn he can combat it as some have a got it dismissed as laws like that only protect real children (in the US at least EU and other places includes hentai as an offence if underage heck don't live in the philipines as all Porn is jailable of age or not)


----------



## Harumyne (Feb 2, 2020)

Seems like a real nasty piece of work, another one bites the dust.

I'm gonna say this now, people know right from wrong, but there are a million ways to justify something for yourself, and as you go on in life doing this, one day you wake up and realize you have a full blown delusional complex.

This is why Psychedelics like LSD and Psilocybin should be legal, because one trip has the capacity to break any self induced delusion, by literally putting all your bad choices on a table, spread out and documented for you to assess.

Most will come out of this either enlightened and shamed by their ways, or be lost in the torment of the things that cannot be undone.


----------



## nero99 (Feb 2, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> leaking shit? i'd rather him take down N's entire network for all the bullshit they've done protecting their ip


I really hope you’re joking. So you’re telling me that if you owned a big name video game company, and people were stealing all your stuff from your servers, you would be just fine with that? You wouldn’t pursue any legal action? You wouldn’t send out C&Ds to people making free copies of your games for the internet to use (talking about fan made stuff)? You’d just let it all slide?


----------



## ignare (Feb 2, 2020)

He'll be poor and naked on the streets now. Damn.


----------



## PatrickD85 (Feb 2, 2020)

Well some people just make crappy life decisions it seems.
Ah well own up to whatever you do ...


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 2, 2020)

He’s going to need a barrel of Vaseline.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 2, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Fuck Ryan.
> 
> Hope that the judge gives him the maximum sentence for both.
> 
> ...



treason as well.  I think that treason is the only federal crime punishable by death.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 2, 2020)

guisadop said:


> man, american laws are really messed up. 5 years for hacking and stealing private information, but 20 years for possessing/viewing some pictures?



That's the stupidest shit I ever heard, do you even realize how bad and disgusting that shit is? What the hell is wrong with you? Pretty tough words coming from someone who lives in a country with a corrupt government.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 2, 2020)

Elemi said:


> This is why Psychedelics like LSD and Psilocybin should be legal, because one trip has the capacity to break any self induced delusion, by literally putting all your bad choices on a table, spread out and documented for you to assess.


I want to have faith in humanity that someone isn't this stupid to actually think this.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 2, 2020)

Pluupy said:


> I want to believe someone isn't this stupid.



Resorting to drugs is the coward's way out, get some real help for problems.


----------



## anhminh (Feb 3, 2020)

Where did he put his CP? In the "homework" folder?

Either he is a sham hacker or someone plant it in because this sound unbelievable stupid.


----------



## Huy98vn (Feb 3, 2020)

"child pornography-related media" lol I think this must be some japanese stuff


----------



## Harumyne (Feb 3, 2020)

You go research, the potential for psychedelic assisted psychotherapy is huge, and America and England are going to be adopting it soon by the latest progressions being made.

Cambridge even have a program on psychedelics as medicine.

I don't blame your reaction, there's a lot of stigma around what is medicine vs just a drug.

I do not believe anyone is evil, the things people do all stem from something, nobody decides they like anime or gaming without having exposure beforehand, and for some the exposure was their parents fault, there are so many broken families, and the children who have experienced trauma adopt fucked up coping mechanisms and live with them over their shoulder, and they never get past what happened and it consumes them.

Using psychedelics one can reason with themselves, with MDMA assisted psychotherapy people completely open up in a session, and due to the drugs influence on breaking down mental barriers, someone can fully come to terms and get past something that they may never have in their lifetime.


----------



## Ibcap (Feb 3, 2020)

To everyone suggesting that the CP was planted or it was 2d or other theories, anyone who has talked to ryan can tell you instantly that's bullshit. You couldnt have a conversation with him without him being creepy and pedoish. I have many screenshots of him saying either on his server or peoples dms about how he wants to do illegal things with kids, some kid "belongs" to him, X person is too old for him, etc. Its been well known for a long time that he is a pedo.


----------



## XDel (Feb 3, 2020)

Sounds like Nintendo should hire him rather than attempt to wreck his life where as his actions didn't come near taking down Nintendo for good...
Hardly fair.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 3, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> At first I thought this was the worst possible way anyone could justify people who look at CP until I read this:
> 
> What the hell guys? This is disgusting and extremely disturbing logic. If you think looking at "some pictures" is a victimless crime then you need to reevaluate your thoughts because this isn't something that people should even have to argue about.


that explains a lot


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 3, 2020)

I could have guessed that this would happen years ago. He was always very reckless and seemed to show no care for anything/anyone. I knew his programs all had viruses in them, I knew he was nothing special in terms of his hacking capabilities, and I knew his house address and other personal information about him the entire time. Maybe that's why he hated me despite never talking to me or knowing me. The funny thing is that he was never as powerful as he thought he was, or as other people thought he was. The big stunt he did with BoTW is where he really caught fame I guess. I don't see that as some kind of "brilliant hacker move" like most of the media sources that covered it were. Seriously, they are all painting it as an action movie and making it sound like it was one of the greatest heists of all time. The only reason he was able to attempt to do that stunt is because his thought process is not like the rest of us... not because he is a god-tier hacker like he was being made out to be. Normal people would consider the consequences of such an action, but never being told no when you're growing up and always having mommy and daddy's money to bail you out of any situation is probably why he decided to actually try that and why he decided to keep going with all of these reckless hacking actions. I would be willing to bet his parents are paying at least 80% of the fine, if not all of it.

The consumption of child porn is completely different, but honestly, I am not surprised at all. He deserves to rot in prison for that. I hope he gets the maximum sentence without bail. He won't even last a day.

Attention is a drug. He wants everyone to know his name, whether in a good light or bad light. It's very sad that some people are so empty inside and have nothing going for them in life that this is what they have to do just to feel special. But he will be getting zero sympathy from me, and he should not get yours either. Terrible human being.



guisadop said:


> man, american laws are really messed up. 5 years for hacking and stealing private information, but 20 years for possessing/viewing some pictures?


Are you serious right now or did you just try to make a really unfunny joke? The way you worded it could be either, but I would like to think you're joking since that would not lower my faith in humanity as much as if you were serious.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 3, 2020)

smf said:


> They confiscated his switches, one of which looks like a launch model. Someone should hire him. Like in the movie catch me if you can...
> 
> He obviously needs help.


_One_ of which looks like a launch model? His parents bought him all of these on launch. Btw these are very old screenshots and not mine


----------



## Beerus (Feb 3, 2020)

Lool this shit is wild!!!, but i am curious as to how he hacked their servers a second time? also The FBI came clutch


----------



## Halvorsen (Feb 3, 2020)

This is where we sit back and laugh.


----------



## IPLbug (Feb 3, 2020)

this guy got a plead deal and a fine and a nice recruitment package by the fbi hands down to get such a slap on the wrist


----------



## Boured (Feb 3, 2020)

Don't really feel much of anything about the whole hacking thing, that's just his fault at that point.

But if you're diddlering the kiddler, have fun in the 10th circle of hell! (I am aware there are only 9)


----------



## RivenMain (Feb 3, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 195014​
> but the warnings were quickly disregarded, as in 2018, he hacked directly into Nintendo servers, once again obtaining information that he broadcast to others across the internet, *even bragging publically* about his exploits. In the middle of 2019, the FBI once again visited Hernandez, seizing technology involved in the hack, along with hard drives and "circumvention devices used to access pirated video games and software". It was there that not only did the FBI find the ill-gotten Nintendo files, but also *h**undreds of child pornography-related media.*
> 
> 
> ...



3 years is not enough,  I can understand that pedos there's a good chance he can die in prison for that. He's still a *danger to society*. He *commited identity theft,* And he told the whole world *without guilt.*  3 years you may not even realize your in prison.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Feb 3, 2020)

IPLbug said:


> this guy got a plead deal and a fine and a nice recruitment package by the fbi hands down to get such a slap on the wrist


Naw, he's been sued by Nintendo _many_ times before this.

This is the same guy that is responsible for a couple of 3DS SDK leaks. He only got away with those because you can't actually sue minors. He also stopped doing that publicly once he turned 18.

Thing is, he isn't a minor anymore, he's an adult, which means he can be tried for shit like this. The lenience of the deal (although, to be clear this is going to be the prosecutors recommendation, the judge can still rule higher) probably has to do with the fact that his mom is a lawyer (which saved his ass those previous times).

The CP came out of nowhere though.


----------



## RivenMain (Feb 3, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> probably has to do with the fact that his mom is a lawyer (which saved his ass those previous times)..



Sure doesn't look good on her end when she's supporting her son.Can't say it isn't the first time I heard of a Judges kid going to jail though.


----------



## depaul (Feb 3, 2020)

I sympathize with him.I always find justice sentences very unfair.
That's the system: one man caught pays for all.

Maybe it's better if his name is replaced with initials, to protect his privacy. After all the internet is full of pervert porn. F**k that hypocrite justice they should first ban x*xx sites...


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 3, 2020)

depaul said:


> I sympathize with him.I always find justice sentences very unfair.
> That's the system: one man caught pays for all.
> 
> Maybe it's better if his name is replaced by initials, to protect his privacy. After all the internet is full of pervert porn. F**k that hypocrite justice they should first ban x*xx sites...


You must not know much about him. If this was his first legal incident, I might be inclined to agree with you on the hacking part, 260k might be a little steep. However, multiple times before he has promised to stop. He continued, meanwhile spreading viruses across the community and doing plenty of other shady shit.

Child porn sites are banned and always have been. You cannot find one on the worldwide web. I don't see the hypocrisy you're talking about. If you are comparing adult porn to child porn, then your logic is flawed in so many ways, and I would recommend that you read back what you just posted.


----------



## Harumyne (Feb 3, 2020)

TBH by what other members who knew of his actions at the time, he isn't innocent, and what he did was wrong, but it's likely he does have some form of abuse related mental health issues.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2020)

DarkFlare69 said:


> _One_ of which looks like a launch model? His parents bought him all of these on launch. Btw these are very old screenshots and not mine
> View attachment 195089 View attachment 195090


If his parents can afford to buy him that many switch console, then they will hire an top notch lawyer to defend him in court.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 3, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> If his partents can afford to buy him that many switch console, then they will hire an top notch lawyer to defend him in court.


That actually won't be necessary because his mom is a lawyer, and that's how they're able to afford all of that. Unless they plan on hiring a different lawyer to represent him. It's probably also why is is so carefree and thinks he's invincible.


----------



## depaul (Feb 3, 2020)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Child porn sites are banned and always have been. You cannot find one on the worldwide web. I don't see the hypocrisy you're talking about. If you are comparing adult porn to child porn, then your logic is flawed in so many ways, and I would recommend that you read back what you just posted.


Of course I completely agree those are immoral and should be banned. The court should pursue the case further and sue the sources behind that content. But that's another story...


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 3, 2020)

depaul said:


> Of course I completely agree those are immoral and should be banned. The court should pursue the case further and sue the sources behind that content. But that's another story...



Probably from some losers on 4chan or something


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 3, 2020)

depaul said:


> Of course I completely agree those are immoral and should be banned. The court should pursue the case further and sue the sources behind that content. But that's another story...


Maybe I misunderstood your original post then. It sounded like you were saying CP = regular porn. I also agree they should try to find the sources


----------



## Ericzander (Feb 3, 2020)

depaul said:


> Of course I completely agree those are immoral and should be banned. The court should pursue the case further and sue the sources behind that content. But that's another story...


Just to clarify, you mean the _prosecutors_ should pursue the case further and _charge_ the sources behind that content. This would be in a separate case and I'm sure they're going to do their due diligence to find the sources if they haven't already.


----------



## XDel (Feb 3, 2020)

Woops, missed the part about child porn. That's not good.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Feb 3, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> Just to clarify, you mean the _prosecutors_ should pursue the case further and _charge_ the sources behind that content. This would be in a separate case and I'm sure they're going to do their due diligence to find the sources if they haven't already.


IMHO they should charge both the person who saved the content and the one that produced it.

I think a judge summarized it best: "Every time someone downloads, produces or saves CP, it's as if the kid involved pretty much gets abused all over again". (I think this one was from the TheCruel case).


----------



## SaberLilly (Feb 3, 2020)

i imagine that the hacking charges are going to get reduced, but those CP charges aren't just gonna get swept under the rug. This guy's gonna be put away regardless.


----------



## Ericzander (Feb 3, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> IMHO they should charge both the person who saved the content and the one that produced it.
> 
> I think a judge summarized it best: "Every time someone downloads, produces or saves CP, it's as if the kid involved pretty much gets abused all over again". (I think this one was from the TheCruel case).


I 100% agree. Absolutely. Charge the hell out of Ryan Hernandez. As I said in an earlier post, viewing CP is NOT a victimless crime and everyone involved in the production and consumption need to be charged.

My response that you quoted was simply clarifying that it wouldn't be the "court suing them" it would be the "prosecutors charging them."


----------



## DuoForce (Feb 3, 2020)

Hell yeah, fuck RyanRocks462!  His ass got BUSTED


----------



## smf (Feb 3, 2020)

DarkFlare69 said:


> _One_ of which looks like a launch model? His parents bought him all of these on launch. Btw these are very old screenshots and not mine



The court papers listed two serial numbers of switches that they confiscated, I typed them into the web site that checks whether they are patched and one was reported as potentially 1.0 and the other 3.2

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ev1l0rd said:


> I think a judge summarized it best: "Every time someone downloads, produces or saves CP, it's as if the kid involved pretty much gets abused all over again". (I think this one was from the TheCruel case).



Are you saying the judge equates them as equivalent? Because the courts don't appear to sentence on that basis & it wouldn't be helpful if they did.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Feb 4, 2020)

smf said:


> Are you saying the judge equates them as equivalent? Because the courts don't appear to sentence on that basis & it wouldn't be helpful if they did.


It was a line used in the sentencing. It's best to not see it as an equation in terms of punishment legally, but more as an equation in terms of how horrible the act is supposed to be.


----------



## smf (Feb 4, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> It was a line used in the sentencing. It's best to not see it as an equation in terms of punishment legally, but more as an equation in terms of how horrible the act is supposed to be.



Certainly looking at a picture is no different to looking at it happening and pictures allow you to look at it again and again. Which may lead to desensitizing and a contact offense.

Sensationalizing disgust won't help people who are suffering from mental health issues which caused them to think that it was acceptable to look. If anything it makes it harder for people to get help.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 4, 2020)

Elemi said:


> You go research, the potential for psychedelic assisted psychotherapy is huge, and America and England are going to be adopting it soon by the latest progressions being made.
> 
> Cambridge even have a program on psychedelics as medicine.
> 
> ...


Drugs ruin lives. Its not a stigma. People hurt their loved ones in their overwhelming reliance and addiction to these drugs. This isn't therapy. These aren't magical experiences to reveal wisdom onto you. They manipulate the brain to overstimulate, panic, and malfunction.

I want you to go to a rehab facility and tell those people to their faces that they are better for having used drugs. Tell them that the government's banning of them is just "a stigma". Tell them that a single research paper is why they should be allowed to consume those drugs. Tell them that drugs aren't the reason they've emotionally and physical abused, or killed, their loved ones in the middle of a trip. Tell them the drugs were actually helpful coping mechanisms and that their reliance on the drug was their not their own fault. In fact, if their loved ones are there be sure to wear your clown suit on as you do it. 

People like you make me fucking sick for enabling this trash.


----------



## Harumyne (Feb 4, 2020)

Pluupy said:


> Drugs ruin lives. Its not a stigma. People hurt their loved ones in their overwhelming reliance and addiction to these drugs. This isn't therapy. These aren't magical experiences to reveal wisdom onto you. They manipulate the brain to overstimulate, panic, and malfunction.
> 
> I want you to go to a rehab facility and tell those people to their faces that they are better for having used drugs. Tell them that the government's banning of them is just "a stigma". Tell them that a single research paper is why they should be allowed to consume those drugs. Tell them that drugs aren't the reason they've emotionally and physical abused, or killed, their loved ones in the middle of a trip. Tell them the drugs were actually helpful coping mechanisms and that their reliance on the drug was their not their own fault. In fact, if their loved ones are there be sure to wear your clown suit on as you do it.
> 
> People like you make me fucking sick for enabling this trash.



Sorry Agent Smith, but the world is moving on, your war on drugs has failed.

https://maps.org/

LSD and Psilocybin are not:

Habit forming (addictive), they are self regulating as many studies show, and with use the desire to take them decreases.
Harmful to health physically or mentally.
Drugs which cause violence.
They are:

Able to help someone overcome symptoms of autism.
Able to treat PTSD.
Can actually stop someone from using actual addictive drugs.
Treat depression that is resistant to antidepressants.
Raise the core body temperature and kill deep seated pathogens.
I don't appreciate your rudeness either, stop being such a bigot with your opinions and stating them as fact, everything I have written has facts backed up by health organizations and real professors and scientists who have published papers stating the facts I have written, with pharmacological evidence behind them.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 4, 2020)

This thread is just 8 pages of some of the dumbest people history has ever seen trying to voice opinions based purely on ignorance and their feelings. It's amazing and also horrifying that such creatures can actually exist.

Guy did something illegal and got caught, got consequences. Suprised pikachu face.
Nintendo protects its property. Surprised pikachu face.
Pedophile gets jail time for a mountain of child pornography and GBAtemp dies on a hill protecting him. Surprised pikachu face.

Btw guys when you defend lolicon, sexual depictions of little prepubescent cartoon girls, surprise surprise you look really fucking creepy.

No one here has a remote grasp of what the FBI even is or what it does. Not that i'm surprised.

Just wow. It's interesting what a story like this can trick people into exposing about themselves so willingly and easily.


----------



## carizard (Feb 5, 2020)

http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6766658-Plea-Deal-Nintendo-Hacker.html


----------



## Grmmish (Feb 5, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> That's the stupidest shit I ever heard, do you even realize how bad and disgusting that shit is? What the hell is wrong with you? Pretty tough words coming from someone who lives in a country with a corrupt government.



I know all of this is sort of irrelevant to the post but I keep reading "Childporn this" "FBI that" so uh... I'll just play devil's advocate here just because I am curious what you guys will say.
Hacking should be a bigger crime than child pornography possession.

Hacking has the potential to:

- Ruin jobs. So this could destroy a company's promotional campaign if information that was meant to be released was widespread so it could as well ruin a company's "surprise", A.K.A. product. This product could actually have been what the entire business was relying on and it was just completely destroyed because the information about it was leaked. Furthermore, the information could have been leaked to competing businesses, which is like "Tail-gating" in investor terms... If you know what that is you should know.

- Ruin lives, families and perhaps relationships. Many people have entire families that rely on the job they potentially just lost because someone wanted to hack.


Yeah, sure all of these not as often have the worst case scenario happen, but how can you tell me that some little 5 year old who got pictures taken of her, probably forgot the entire experience, and was never heard of again in which she probably didn't even understand what was happening is WORSE than ruining good, honest people's lives?
I mean WORSE like... But 20 extra years in prison.

In fact, how about this.
What if the little 5 year old was raped, beaten and killed....
Sure that is HORRIBLE...

But how is that WORSE than ruining loads of families lives (Multiple little 5 year olds, a mom and a dad along with their private education probably.), jobs, dreams and aspirations just because one little girl died? ... But in this case, one little girl was "Photographed".

LOL Child pornography possession is bad, sure. But it really seems like a lot of you feel so "Demoralized" you slap on an extra hundred of "reputation loss" statuses.
I guess hacking is not "Demoralizing" to your guys? It should be but I guess you people don't have businesses that you need to make sure someone doesn't hack into and ruin your life...?


----------



## smf (Feb 5, 2020)

Grmmish said:


> I'll just play devil's advocate here just because I am curious what you guys will say.
> Hacking should be a bigger crime than child pornography possession.



Er no. This guys hacks appear to have been round social engineering, some adult made a mistake disclosing information to him. With hacks the company is at least partly responsible for not doing it's best to protect access to their systems. Children don't have the same power or reasoning.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2020)

That's gonna get a big OOF from me. Did not expect the cp charges coming into the mix at all.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 5, 2020)

Grmmish said:


> I know all of this is sort of irrelevant to the post but I keep reading "Childporn this" "FBI that" so uh... I'll just play devil's advocate here just because I am curious what you guys will say.
> Hacking should be a bigger crime than child pornography possession.
> 
> Hacking has the potential to:
> ...



I don't necessarily agree, I think exploiting children should be punished more, because it's just sick and people who create the crap deserve to be locked up for longer but I digress


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Feb 5, 2020)

tfw accessing the dev unit servers is super easy and isn’t something super crazy.
we ignore the fact that there’s nothing interesting on most of them to my knowledge


----------



## Ericzander (Feb 5, 2020)

Grmmish said:


> I know all of this is sort of irrelevant to the post but I keep reading "Childporn this" "FBI that" so uh... I'll just play devil's advocate here just because I am curious what you guys will say.
> Hacking should be a bigger crime than child pornography possession.


"Yes officer, this post right here."

If only cognitive dissonance was a crime...


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 5, 2020)

Grmmish said:


> I know all of this is sort of irrelevant to the post but I keep reading "Childporn this" "FBI that" so uh... I'll just play devil's advocate here just because I am curious what you guys will say.
> Hacking should be a bigger crime than child pornography possession.
> 
> Hacking has the potential to:
> ...




Tutorial on how to tell everyone you're a shameless pedophile without actually saying it ^^^^^^


----------



## Grmmish (Feb 6, 2020)

smf said:


> Er no. This guys hacks appear to have been round social engineering, some adult made a mistake disclosing information to him. With hacks the company is at least partly responsible for not doing it's best to protect access to their systems. Children don't have the same power or reasoning.



Well that is true. Sure damage he caused may be less than phenomenal. But to me hacking is hacking. Whether you hack into the pentagon or into a Zelda game's file system or something, I don't think the worst case scenario of child pornography can equal the worse case scenario of hacking. Worse case scenario of hacking is quite horrible... Worse case of Child pornography doesn't compare to entire multiples of families' lives being ruined.




the_randomizer said:


> I don't necessarily agree, I think exploiting children should be punished more, because it's just sick and people who create the crap deserve to be locked up for longer but I digress



What you're saying makes sense, it does. But it doesn't seem to hold up in my dictionary. (Which disregards morality and looks at the crime for what it is) It's like you're saying "being sick and breaking the law is worse than just breaking the law." When people go to jail because they break the law. Being sick is just tacked onto it to assume they would probably do it again and "need help". (And of course other reasons they mention "Being sick" even if that isn't necessarily the crime they have done)
It seems to me what you're saying is something similar to: "No matter how many men you torture, it will never equal a single child." ok.. Then what if there was only one child on earth and every single adult on the earth was victimized.
That's ok. But as soon as the child is victimized (The ONLY child.) it's bad/worse? The reason why I say "One" child is because the crime of child pornography is "For each victimized person" which equals a single person. The crime of hacking is "for each hack" which can equal, worse case scenario, everyone. Best case scenario, one or no one. (But how MANY people are not guaranteed in the crime of hacking since it is always different how many people are affected.)
To me they are both bad.
When you hack ONE company, that could be equivalent to ruining a few hundred lives, for example. For creating child pornography, you actually can only go from one child at a time. (Even if you, for example, abduct multiple children at once) So you'd have to create NUMEROUS of the same crimes to ruin numerous lives. You only have to do one hacking crime to ruin multiple lives. You do not agree with me and that is fine. But are my points invalid?



Hells Malice said:


> Tutorial on how to tell everyone you're a shameless pedophile without actually saying it ^^^^^^



Tutorial on how to disregard legitimate argument and put emotions before feeling without actually giving valid reasoning on why. LOL I don't know how you get "I'm a shameless pedophile" from what I'm saying.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 6, 2020)

I don't care if people are hacking consoles to allow for homebrew, etc, but for company/server hacking just because "they can" and to brag/stroke their epeens online, yeah, people like that can piss up a rope.


----------



## Ericzander (Feb 6, 2020)

Grmmish said:


> Well that is true. Sure damage he caused may be less than phenomenal. But to me hacking is hacking. Whether you hack into the pentagon or into a Zelda game's file system or something, I don't think the worst case scenario of child pornography can equal the worse case scenario of hacking. Worse case scenario of hacking is quite horrible... Worse case of Child pornography doesn't compare to entire multiples of families' lives being ruined.


Stop right there. Take a deep look at what you just wrote. And please never reproduce.

Edit: And before you respond saying "heh he can't even tell me why I'm wrong." Think about the fact that if you're in this deep in your flawed logic that it would be pointless to try to argue with you.


----------



## Harumyne (Feb 6, 2020)

I think what he tried to say was generally hacking is seen as a more top level threat of a crime, as opposed to domestic crime which doesn't pose a threat to capitalism.

Money > people apparently these days.

*shrugs*


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 6, 2020)

Bullshit, human lives being in jeopardy for the sick use of making porn far outweighs a company being hacked. Oh no, Nintendo got hacked, that's *clearly *more important than the lives of those who were exploited. Clearly.

Give me a fucking break

People are telling me that hacking is somehow worse than CP? Really? That's the dumbest bullshit I've heard, everyone who creates and is into CP deserves the heaviest sentence out there.


----------



## Grmmish (Feb 6, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> Stop right there. Take a deep look at what you just wrote. And please never reproduce.
> 
> Edit: And before you respond saying "heh he can't even tell me why I'm wrong." Think about the fact that if you're in this deep in your flawed logic that it would be pointless to try to argue with you.



Not looking to be proven wrong. I just want to hear you guys' valid opinions. Telling me to never reproduce and that my "logic is flawed" without any reason is no different than telling me "Apples are better than oranges. So please never reproduce since what you are saying makes no sense."



Elemi said:


> I think what he tried to say was generally hacking is seen as a more top level threat of a crime, as opposed to domestic crime which doesn't pose a threat to capitalism.
> 
> Money > people apparently these days.
> 
> *shrugs*



Finally. Someone with valid points.
Money isn't greater than people and I'm happy you saw what I said that way since that means you understand what I am saying a bit more than those around you.

I would think that being hacked into can ruin people's financial life, which can really cause a great depression era in their life which is very horrible. To me that is ruining a person's life. I was looking at it as "You DID ruin their lives... It's not about how MUCH you ruined it, it's ruined no different than the next person's." But in this logic, yes. Hacking definitely is far less of a crime than making child porn.



the_randomizer said:


> Bullshit, human lives being in jeopardy for the sick use of making porn far outweighs a company being hacked. Oh no, Nintendo got hacked, that's *clearly *more important than the lives of those who were exploited. Clearly.
> 
> Give me a fucking break
> 
> People are telling me that hacking is somehow worse than CP? Really? That's the dumbest bullshit I've heard, everyone who creates and is into CP deserves the heaviest sentence out there.



"Oh Nintendo got hacked" That's not what I'm saying. That's like saying "Oh someone fell." when I'm putting emphasis on "Someone fell AND broke their arm." It's not that they fell. It's that their arm is broken. So it's not that "Someone got hacked." It's "Someone got their families' lives put in a financial crisis which could really split them apart and do a lot of damage."
Yes. Someone that makes child porn should deserve such a heavy sentence. But my argument was on "Why". And saying "Oh. Nintendo got hacked" isn't really helping for reasons.

Again I'm looking for reasons and logic. Not to bicker back and forth with people who judge other humans based on what they want reasons to.


----------



## smf (Feb 6, 2020)

Grmmish said:


> Not looking to be proven wrong. I just want to hear you guys' valid opinions. Telling me to never reproduce and that my "logic is flawed" without any reason is no different than telling me "Apples are better than oranges. So please never reproduce since what you are saying makes no sense."



You are mistaking a purely subjective argument for one of common decency.

If you can show me someone whose life was ruined by a hack so they either get PTSD, commit suicide or were never able to have a stable relationship then you might go some way to make me believe you aren't just trolling.

Companies go bankrupt for many reasons, people lose jobs and they get over it. It's something you should learn from an early age to expect.

You shouldn't need to learn to accept child sexual exploitation.


----------



## duwen (Feb 6, 2020)

Ericthegreat said:


> Since he seems good enough to get in to Nintendo's servers I wonder if the porn was to blackmail people, dunno if that's be any better in his sentencing or not though.


Imagine if it turns out that's sort of the case, but he retrieved all the CP from Miyamoto's hdd?!
Just saying... I never trusted that sleazy fuck.


----------



## Harumyne (Feb 6, 2020)

smf said:


> You are mistaking a purely subjective argument for one of common decency.
> 
> If you can show me someone whose life was ruined by a hack so they either get PTSD, commit suicide or were never able to have a stable relationship then you might go some way to make me believe you aren't just trolling.
> 
> ...



For one there was this:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashley_Madison_data_breach

You know it's true though, hacking is considered a bigger crime than CP by those in power, personally I think CP related activities are dirty and sick, but they aren't as disruptive and as dangerous to society as hacking is, end of.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 6, 2020)

Elemi said:


> For one there was this:
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashley_Madison_data_breach
> 
> You know it's true though, hacking is considered a bigger crime than CP by those in power, personally I think CP related activities are dirty and sick, but they aren't as disruptive and as dangerous to society as hacking is, end of.


I disagree, yes there are things like young gf videos and images, but you gotta remember there is cp made by the worst types of people there are.


----------



## Harumyne (Feb 6, 2020)

Ericthegreat said:


> I disagree, yes there are things like young gf videos and images, but you gotta remember there is cp made by the worst types of people there are.


Of course, the creators are fueling a problem, and it's one of the ugliest.

To me personally it is much worse than hacking, no matter the scale.

My argument is that those that we pay taxes to enforce public security care more about hacking than CP for the reasons mentioned previously.


----------



## Grmmish (Feb 6, 2020)

smf said:


> You are mistaking a purely subjective argument for one of common decency.
> 
> If you can show me someone whose life was ruined by a hack so they either get PTSD, commit suicide or were never able to have a stable relationship then you might go some way to make me believe you aren't just trolling.
> 
> ...




You have a point on your last line. As a person, we should grow and learn to get over losses and such. We should never need to "accept child sexual exploitation" or even know it exists.
But for you to say "Show me someone who got PTSD..." etc. from a hack?
Mannny cases. and it isn't about how many you've seen. Even if there were NO cases, it's still a possibility. Heck, what's his name who was the son of a successful ponzi-schemer killed himself becuase of shame what his father did in their family business. Sure it's not "Being hacked" but it is indeed similar.

Anyways I think I exhausted this enough. I guess when morality and what is considered decency, (all pretty much A.K.A. emotionally-based decision making)  it is indeed difficult to put emotions and such aside to have that kind of argument. But there were some very nice points made by you guys.
----------

What's up with that, though? TheCruel being some Child Porn guy and now this guy? LOL It would have been funny if he was an idiot enough to have been bragging about his "Collection" as well. xD

Also why do people keep porn on their computers, let alone "indecent" porn. Seriously. Do these people really value those images that much? Honestly, even if it was standard pornography, why even keep it on their computer... Weird people.
You think the people who take these images and share them keep them on their computers?

*Shivers* Yeah let's not even go down that road. XD


And now I wonder....
It's not... Illegal to make child porn games?
NOT saying it's a good thing, but perhaps these people will keep to themselves and stop hurting others and enjoy their little oblong fantasy if they were busy playing some VR game or something. IDK.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 6, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Maybe he becomes an A-Hole in full right in his new hotel. But in his A-Hole things might come in and out... Repeatedly. And the bigger the better. And hard.
> 
> I hope he screams, bleeds and suffers.


i swear i wish i can post this one classic image. but i would get in trouble even if i spoiler it.


----------



## Harumyne (Feb 6, 2020)

When you have religions that support marriage of minors, and popes that engage in the worst cases child abuse who are being protected because to reveal one crime brings up the rest involved, it is simply too dangerous to attack that front without destabilising the structural integrity of people trusting their leaders.

For example, what if it were to come out that Trump or the Clintons have involvement in such inhumane activities?


----------



## smf (Feb 6, 2020)

Grmmish said:


> But for you to say "Show me someone who got PTSD..." etc. from a hack?
> Mannny cases. and it isn't about how many you've seen. Even if there were NO cases, it's still a possibility.



You existing could make someone have PTSD and suicidal. It hasn't happened yet, but it's still a possibility. Therefore you are worse than everything and should be locked up to protect us all right?

So please, show me a hack that has caused as much damage as CSE. Just evidence of one person who's life was ruined by a hack would be enough to rescue your argument from being a troll.



Elemi said:


> For one there was this:
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashley_Madison_data_breach



Their wives/husbands/girfriends/boyfriends were always going to find out about their cheating. You could argue that the hack saved a lot of people who were being cheated on.


----------



## Harumyne (Feb 6, 2020)

smf said:


> You existing could make someone have PTSD and suicidal. It hasn't happened yet, but it's still a possibility. Therefore you are worse than everything and should be locked up to protect us all right?
> 
> So please, show me a hack that has caused as much damage as CSE. Just evidence of one person who's life was ruined by a hack would be enough to rescue your argument from being a troll.
> 
> ...



You have a point, but the manner that the hackers disclosed the data was supposedly done in a way that was brutal enough for some of the cheaters to take their own lives as a result.


----------



## smf (Feb 7, 2020)

Elemi said:


> You have a point, but the manner that the hackers disclosed the data was supposedly done in a way that was brutal enough for some of the cheaters to take their own lives as a result.



They got found out. What makes you say it was done in a way that was brutal? How brutal was cheating on their partners?

We were discussing hacking into companies like Nintendo though.

The Travelex hack is probably the biggest one at the moment, which is much worse than the Nintendo hack.


----------



## Grmmish (Feb 7, 2020)

smf said:


> You existing could make someone have PTSD and suicidal. It hasn't happened yet, but it's still a possibility. Therefore you are worse than everything and should be locked up to protect us all right?
> 
> So please, show me a hack that has caused as much damage as CSE. Just evidence of one person who's life was ruined by a hack would be enough to rescue your argument from being a troll.
> 
> ...



Me existing is not a crime. Hacking is, therefore that comparison is not valid.
Again, it doesn't matter if it has been done yet or not. So it's not about "Show me a time it happened."
But as I've said, I've exhausted this enough. 

Also for that "Argument"; doesn't matter. They broke the law regardless so they deserve to be punished for that reason.
If I hacked someone's Facebook account and found Child Porn in some hidden folder and told the police, am I considered a hero? Or should I have my Facebook account disabled just like anyone else who breaks Facebook's rules by hacking? Child porn is a crime. hacking is a crime. Does not matter what the outcome happened to be. Just like "Show me who's life was ruined by a hack"
Does not matter what the outcome is. Maybe one person had their life ruined. Maybe someone got their big success from a hack. It's still a crime regardless.

Doesn't matter if it's Nintendo we're hacking or a Facebook account. Facebook says not to hack REGARDLESS of the reason or outcome that happens afterward. Nowhere in their rules, for obvious reasons, does it say "Do not hack people's accounts..... UNLESS it's for a "just" cause."
Just because it's a crime, doesn't mean we disregard what was hacked into and found out, though.


----------



## smf (Feb 7, 2020)

Grmmish said:


> Me existing is not a crime. Hacking is, therefore that comparison is not valid.



So you think it's ok to do something to someone that would knowingly make them commit suicide and it's fine as long as you don't actually break the law? You think magically as soon as you break a law then you should be harshly punished because of a potential outcome that you don't think warrants any punishment if you don't break the law?

So if jaywalking is illegal where you are then you should be punished as if you were trying to murder someone, because you could potentially cause an accident that would cause death by walking into the road. But if somewhere else jaywalking is not illegal and you cause an accident that causes a death then it's fine, you should keep living your best life?



Grmmish said:


> But as I've said, I've exhausted this enough.



You haven't exhausted any argument, you haven't really put any argument forward. You just feel like you have because we aren't doing the decent thing and just believe you.



Grmmish said:


> Just because it's a crime, doesn't mean we disregard what was hacked into and found out, though.



Just because something is a crime doesn't mean you should be punished or that you should be punished at the same level as someone else, there are sometimes extenuating circumstances. There can also be aggravating circumstances & so you should be punished more. The world isn't as black and white as you think it is.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2020)

SexySpai said:


> Lmfao get fucked pedo


This guy is a pedo, for real? Yikes. Can someone provide a link with more info, please?

I'm guessing this isn't the same as I see on the web searches (a geneticist).


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Feb 7, 2020)

Boesy said:


> This guy is a pedo, for real? Yikes. Can someone provide a link with more info, please?
> 
> I'm guessing this isn't the same as I see on the web searches (a geneticist).


He had child porn on his computer. So yeah pedo


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2020)

SexySpai said:


> He had child porn on his computer. So yeah pedo


Yeah, okay. I was just asking for an article with more info about this guy.

YouTube channels tend to cover and expose peeps, but I never heard of this one.


----------



## Grmmish (Feb 7, 2020)

smf said:


> So you think it's ok to do something to someone that would knowingly make them commit suicide and it's fine as long as you don't actually break the law? You think magically as soon as you break a law then you should be harshly punished because of a potential outcome that you don't think warrants any punishment if you don't break the law?
> 
> So if jaywalking is illegal where you are then you should be punished as if you were trying to murder someone, because you could potentially cause an accident that would cause death by walking into the road. But if somewhere else jaywalking is not illegal and you cause an accident that causes a death then it's fine, you should keep living your best life?



*REDACTED BECAUSE WALL OF TEXT*
I'll simplify what I said. LOL:
When J-Walking you know the risk. That's why there are street lights and street rules. Why else would their be? If you don't know the risk, how did you learn to cross the street by yourself? In this case, J walking should be worse than Child Porn because you know you are putting yourself, construction, others and others' cars in danger. Not because of a "Possibility" but because that's what the security and street rules' functionality is there to prevent and you just ignored it completely.
If you didn't know.. Then maybe you'll get lucky and get a "Don't do it again" by the "FBI". XD But I know it doesn't work this way but what if it did? Would it be less J-Walkers if it was enforced like this?



smf said:


> You haven't exhausted any argument, you haven't really put any argument forward. You just feel like you have because we aren't doing the decent thing and just believe you.
> Just because something is a crime doesn't mean you should be punished or that you should be punished at the same level as someone else, there are sometimes extenuating circumstances. There can also be aggravating circumstances & so you should be punished more. The world isn't as black and white as you think it is.



*REDACTED AGAIN BECAUSE I MADE ANOTHER WALL OF TEXT NO ONE WANTS TO READ*

Every message I sent was an argument especially the first. You should be punished for doing things that are wrong. say if J-Walking wasn't a crime. Well then that also means everything to do with how the streets function is not a crime to break. J-Walking is legal some areas because it's "Not that deep." But then should we also make running red lights legal next? It's not about a possibility. Possibility is why the security is put in place. Breaking the law or doing something wrong is "You did it or you didn't." Not "Was it possible for you to do it?" And "Was it possible" shouldn't be put on the crime of "You hacked." "Was it possible" was asked when they made the security for it. Just the fact that if that was the case, then we wouldn't need roads at all. Some things shouldn't be a law then we would have a law for every single thing. "Don't hit someone.", "Don't hit someone wearing red shoes." ... etc. It sort of all falls down into different laws that already exist. And if they don't then when the time comes to make it a law, like J-Walking, perhaps it's time for those places to make it a law. But I know that will never happen because the world isn't black and white. I know ti isn't, else people wouldn't be saying and thinking certain things. But pretend if it was black and white and we weren't going off of emotions, morality and etc... Would hacking be a bigger issue? Not because of a "possibility". It's possible to get abducted by aliens if you walk outside. Not really something valid. But something more plausible. Something rules are in place to prevent. Would Child Porn still be a bigger crime?

I'm just looking at the two crimes, Hacking and Child Pornography, based on how many people are involved and the weight of the worst case scenario that people know.
When you hack, you ARE invading privacy. How many people's privacy is impossible to say since hacking is just that broad.
When you make Child Porn, you ARE invading a person's privacy. But it's only one person per abduction. Then we could count "how many people" was invaded and who they were. I don't think "how many people" should be counted on hacking. Then it would be a "per-case" scenario where "You went to jail for 1 day for invading 1 person's privacy.", "You went for 2 days for invading 2 people."
I don't think it works like this. I know it doesn't. But that's my argument. Perhaps it would be better if it did. And pretend if it did work this way, would Child Porn still be considered a higher crime or would it be a lesser crime?


----------



## smf (Feb 7, 2020)

Grmmish said:


> But I know it doesn't work this way but what if it did? Would it be less J-Walkers if it was enforced like this?



Those kinds of police states don't ever seem to last very long.



Grmmish said:


> Every message I sent was an argument especially the first.



No, they were statements. There is a difference.



Grmmish said:


> You should be punished for doing things that are wrong.



What do you do if there is a contradiction? Like a doctor who was banned from practicing medicine saves someones life who would have died otherwise? You think they should be punished?



Grmmish said:


> But then should we also make running red lights legal next?



Is running red lights criminal where you live? It's not criminal here. You would have to cause actual harm to get a criminal conviction for that. Same for speeding. Most speeding doesn't cause much danger, which is obvious because if speeding was really dangerous then you'd speed and crash and no longer be able to speed. Instead you get points on your license, if you get too many then you can lose your license. Driving after losing your license starts to get a bit serious.



Grmmish said:


> When you make Child Porn, you ARE invading a person's privacy. But it's only one person per abduction.



It's clear you have no clue what you are talking about & are trolling. Bye.



SexySpai said:


> He had child porn on his computer. So yeah pedo



I have no idea, but causation and correlation are two different things. The Internet Watch Foundation and police forces around the world have child porn on their computers for example.


----------



## TheMCNerd2017 (Feb 7, 2020)

Wouldn't be surprised if this guy has no actual knowledge about privacy and actually staying anonymous. If he was doing these kinds of crimes, he should have been using fake details, burner equipment, burner accounts, the TOR network, a Linux distro like Tails, proxies and VPNs, as well as public WiFi far away from where he actually lived.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2020)

TheMCNerd2017 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if this guy has no actual knowledge about privacy and actually staying anonymous. If he was doing these kinds of crimes, he should have been using fake details, burner equipment, burner accounts, the TOR network, a Linux distro like Tails, proxies and VPNs, as well as public WiFi far away from where he actually lived.


You see, he liked to publicly brag about everything he did, under real identity and all.
I remember he even accidentally leaked his address once lol


----------



## zoogie (Dec 2, 2020)

Update on this story, Ryan got 3 years in prison, ouch.
https://www.theverge.com/2020/12/1/...ncing-plea-agreement-gigaleak-security-breach
He should consider himself lucky though, fellow cp perp @TheCruel got 20 years for just the cp.


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 2, 2020)

>Agreed to pay 250,000 fine for hacking Nintendo's servers and stealing data
Well, that's understandable. Companies private files would most likely result in many issues with the leaker, usually ending in jail time/ fee. wonder what els-
> In possession of CP
*GOOD LORD ALMIGHTY-*
Yeah, all I'm saying is that he absolutely deserved it lol


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 2, 2020)

zoogie said:


> Update on this story, Ryan got 3 years in prison, ouch.
> https://www.theverge.com/2020/12/1/...ncing-plea-agreement-gigaleak-security-breach
> He should consider himself lucky though, fellow cp perp @TheCruel got 20 years for just the cp.


haha, dumbass


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm not really in to pr0n  so I am sure this is really naïve but seems like the CP is why more common than it should be,  is CP really that common in the hacking scene or are they they going through some ones video collection finding a teenage minor and adding it to the charges for an enhancement..?


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Dec 2, 2020)

jimbo13 said:


> I'm not really in to pr0n  so I am sure this is really naïve but seems like the CP is why more common than it should be,  is CP really that common in the hacking scene or are they they going through some ones video collection finding a teenage minor and adding it to the charges for an enhancement..?


Probably has to do with the possibility that CP and people adept with tech go hand-in-hand.


----------

